# French Curriculum Schools in Toronto?



## iamfromfrance (Sep 4, 2015)

Bonjour, I am looking for a school with French curriculum in Toronto for my son. We are from Île-de-France. I spoke to few people here in Burlington. They told me about a French curriculum school called Lycee Francais Toronto ( [http://lft.ca/ ). Is this school good? Any other schools in Toronto?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want your kid to go to private school, you can send them to LFT.
If you want them to go to French (public) schools:
Government of Ontario - Office of Francophone Affairs: French School Boards in Ontario
The info on LFT's website is not correct. They say


> "FRANCOPHONE SCHOOLS are operated by the francophone Ontario school boards and are reserved for children from francophone families."


. 
The correct info is:


> "1. Can my child receive a French-language education if he or she does not know any French?
> 
> Yes. Non-rights holders can submit an application for admission to a French-language school. This request is reviewed by an admission committee according to a process determined by the school board.
> 
> French-language schools welcome newcomers who speak neither of Canada's official languages. Special measures are implemented by school boards to assist both the learner and his or her family to better integrate into the community and ensure that the student meets with success at school." (see website from Ontario government).


I don't like it when for profit companies deliberately put wrong info on their websites so people who don't do more research think they don't have a choice and have to send their kids to a private school. :-(


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

One thing to note if you go public school rather than private is that French Immersion is not the same as French School. French Immersion is a public school for English speakers in which half of the classes per day will be taught in French-it is meant for English speakers who wish to be bilingual. French school is all taught in French.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that the French spoken in Canada is not the same as the French spoken in France.


----------

